# Keystone, Breck or Vail



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Steep groomed blacks, eh? In that case, I'd cross Keystone off that list.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

bigwinw said:


> I have a trip planned in about a week to go out to colorado. I am staying in the town of breck but not on the mountain.
> 
> I am wondering whre I should ride. I enjoy flying down the mountain, groomed steep blacks or blues. I also like riding through trees or off the main path. I dont ride in the park at all.
> 
> ...


Learn how to use a T-bar, if you don't already know. That'll be very worthwhile. Breck has some real gnar runs if the snow is good. The base is pretty thin base, right now, so the real tasty runs may be a little thin. Whatever is open on Peaks 7 or 8 should be fun, but they usually aren't groomed. If the snow is fresh, hit it. If not, it'll just be a sketch session. All sorts of bumpy yuk.

Breck is Big and can be pretty fun. Just peruse and push yourself. I always found Peak 10 rather entertaining.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

If your not into park Id say Breck or Vail. Both have pretty wide open runs you can haul ass on and also steep terrain available. Vail obviously has a lot more terrain to explore too if your only gonna do one mountain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Beaver Creek for the win.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

bigwinw said:


> I have a trip planned in about a week to go out to colorado. I am staying in the town of breck but not on the mountain.
> 
> I am wondering whre I should ride. I enjoy flying down the mountain, groomed steep blacks or blues. I also like riding through trees or off the main path. I dont ride in the park at all.
> 
> ...


Go to Breck, Peak 10. Very wide open and very fast



AcroPhile said:


> Steep groomed blacks, eh? In that case, I'd cross Keystone off that list.


It's true that keystone has rollers on almost every single trail on the front. There are a few good trails to go fast on. If you go through the A-51 park and keep going, that's a very very fast steep run. I got to 70mph there last year

at keystone:
Contour | Stories | 70.8mph run :]


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

You mean Starfire?

I like that run.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

MarshallV82 said:


> You mean Starfire?
> 
> I like that run.


You talking about keystone? No I'm talking about Richter to Go Devil


----------



## bigwinw (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advise.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Unless you have an EPIC pass, rebook your flights to somewhere with snow


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

FYI, there is a bus called the Swan Mountain Flyer. It goes from Breckenridge to Keystone, to Arapahoe Basin, it loops those mountains. This bus stops at the main bus station in Breckenridge at the base of their stupid worthless gondola. I am not sure when it leaves Breck, it leaves every hour.

I would go to all the mountains. A lot of people's views on mountains are strictly based on opinions and experiences. I think Keystone is better than Breckenridge. I have hundreds of days at Keystone and over a hundred at Breckenridge.

Do you have a pass? If not, Copper is a good mountain to visit. If other people are going, shell stations are offering 2 for one lift tickets if you buy 10 gallons of gas for Copper. I believe the tickets are not good on Saturdays and you have to ask to get one.

I think Beaver Creek is the best mountain for trees. However trees are probably too sketchy when you arrive. We need more snow.


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

snow is better at keystone. breck has more open
terrain park at keystone takes some beating


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^^^

I agree!!! The Breckenwinds blew off the snow.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Beaver Creek was great yesterday besides being freezing, but plenty of snow in the trees and no one there.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm, next day off I shall think about going and getting my first Beaver day. I rode Keystone today for a few laps. It was very cold. So thankful for the gondola. I lapped that cozy gondola. The snow was not bad. I did not dare venture into the trees.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya thats what kinda sucked about the Beav was no Gondola to warm up in between runs....Vail is nice for this as well especially since Eagle Bahn lets you lap the park which has so many features the lines are endless.


----------

